# Do you consider yourself weird?



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

I've read a lot of posts about people saying how weird they are, or how weird others tell them they are.

But if everyone is so weird, then isn't it normal to be weird, and weird to be normal?

So, by your own definition of weirdness, do you consider yourself weird?


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

Binary fail


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Weirdos flock together on the internet. We have a huge number of them here, which is why it seems like "everyone" is calling themselves weird. The people who consider themselves normal generally hang out elsewhere.

And to answer your question, I consider myself weird, to an extent.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Liontiger said:


> Weirdos flock together on the internet. We have a huge number of them here, which is why it seems like "everyone" is calling themselves weird. The people who consider themselves normal generally hang out elsewhere.


So I guess we can say the internet is the habitat of weird people.

Which actually makes everyone normal around here. Or not, since everyone have his own weirdness. :laughing:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't necessarily consider myself weird as a whole, although i could say some of my ideas and thoughts are a bit bizzar at times. People wouldn't consider me weird, maybe a bit eccentric .


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

OOOOh Yeah!!!!! I'm sooo weird. I obsess over random things like the 80s, lemons, buildabears, singers, actors, books, movies. I am hyper and act very weird though it doesn't matter. I live in a super accepting place. Most of my friends would consider themselves kinda weird. 3 of my friends have their own planets. I have many planets. I have a galaxy. It's called The Chocolate Milky Way. The main planet is Eartha, but there are many more. There's so many more reasons though.


----------



## JigOS (Nov 4, 2010)

Erudis said:


> So, by your own definition of weirdness, do you consider yourself weird?


Ehh, not really. I mean, i suppose i'm 'unusual' just because of the scarcity of my type, but i define 'weirdness' as an inability to interact with other people to a socially satisfactory level, and by that definition, i'm not weird. (Basically: Social Sense. Eg, You can have your fetish for African bullfrogs, but you have the sense to not bring it up in your next job interview..)


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

No, I think I'm not weird, I'm just not normal.

'Weird' carries to negative a connotation.

...Although, I _frequently _get called weird, so I voted 'yes'.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

Probably my favourite quote ever on weirdness:



Dr Seuss said:


> We are all a little weird, and life's a little weird, and when we find someone whose weirdness is compatible with ours, we join up with them and fall in mutual weirdness and call it love.


=)


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Of course i'm normal, isn't everyone normal? 
/sarcasm

I don't think most people want to be normal but try very hard to be. Or you think you're normal and you try very hard to find something unique about yourself which isn't presumed as normal. OR you're just naturally weird and have been called a weirdo all your life and try to act normal in order to survive in this reality. Otherwise, you just don on a v for vendetta mask and embrace your inner weirdo.
A few scenarios.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

yes i do one cuz i been told soooooo many times, and two because i think thoughts my peers dont think


----------



## JigOS (Nov 4, 2010)

Apocalypse kid said:


> because i think thoughts my peers dont think


 That's not you being weird; that's just them being stupid.

...

:tongue:


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

JigOS said:


> That's not you being weird; that's just them being stupid.
> 
> ...
> 
> :tongue:


 lol ya thats one way to look at it! :laughing:


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm the most normal person I know.

To my surprise however many peers can't live up to my normalty, that however doesn't make me weird, but they're the odd ones.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I am so very, very weird. I have no problem with it. In fact, as befits a 4, I quite like it.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

hell yeah i'm a werid


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

No, I'm completely normal. There is absolutely nothing special about me.

What makes someone normal?


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Nah im just me.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I have been called weird often, both as a compliment and as an insult. I have never felt like I fit in, no matter where I was. Even here, it is no secret that I don't share the common views of most other members, and it is rare that I fully relate to other INFPs or to other Enneagram type ones. Even online, even among my own kind, I feel different.

It is possible that the majority of people could be weird, but in different ways. Everyone could be weird if each was unique in a way that other people couldn't relate to.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

It seems that weird has now become the new normal. Therefore, I must say that I am normal in order to make my point that I'm weird. Phew


----------

